# Pressemitteilung: DGzRS erneut ausgezeichnet



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2005)

*Seenotrettungswerk erneut mit dem 
deutschen Spendensiegel ausgezeichnet *

*DGzRS: Anerkennung für seriösen und effektiven Umgang mit Spenden *

Zum vierzehnten Mal in ununterbrochener Folge wurde der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) das Spendensiegel des Deutschen Zentralinstitutes für soziale Fragen (DZI) verliehen. Siegelurkunde und den dazugehörigen Prüfbericht erhielt das Seenotrettungswerk in diesen Tagen von dem renommierten Institut mit Sitz in Berlin.

Mit der erneuten Verleihung des Spendensiegels wird ein deutliches Zeichen für die Seriosität und die Effektivität der Arbeit der DGzRS sowohl bei der satzungsgemäßen Erfüllung der Aufgaben im Rettungsdienst als auch bei der Gewinnung neuer Spender sowie der Betreuung der rund 330 000 Fördermitglieder gesetzt.

Unter Anwendung strenger Kriterien durch das DZI werden Jahr für Jahr „spendenwürdige“ Institutionen untersucht und in einer Liste veröffentlicht, die dem Bürger als objektive Richtschnur dient. Auf vielfältige Weise ist sichergestellt, dass die der DGzRS anvertrauten Mittel ordnungsgemäß zur Erfüllung der umfangreichen Aufgaben verwendet bzw. für mittelfristige Projekte angelegt werden.

Die DGzRS ist zuständig für den maritimen Such- und Rettungsdienst innerhalb ihres Einsatzgebietes in der Nord- und Ostsee. Zur Erfüllung dieser Aufgabe unterhält sie 54 Stationen mit 61 Seenotkreuzern und Seenotrettungsbooten. Über 800 freiwillige und 185 fest angestellte Seenotretter sind rund um die Uhr sofort einsatzbereit. Sämtliche Seenotfälle werden von der SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS koordiniert. In der Rechtsform eines Vereins nimmt die DGzRS hoheitliche Aufgaben wahr, die ihr vom Bundesverkehrsministerium übertragen wurden. Die Arbeit des Rettungswerkes wird ausschließlich durch freiwillige Zuwendungen finanziert - ohne Steuergelder in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Mit der Verleihung des DZI-Spendensiegels findet die Arbeit des in Bremen ansässigen Seenotrettungswerks erneut Anerkennung und Würdigung.

Für Rückfragen: 
Andreas Lubkowitz 
-Pressesprecher- 
DGzRS 
Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger 
* alubkowitz@dgzrs.de 
* Telefon +49 (0)421 53 707-620 
* Telefax +49 (0)421 53 707-690

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

